
Verisign announces 10% .net price hike on February 1, 2018 - vedranm
http://domainnamewire.com/2017/07/28/verisign-net/
======
vedranm
This has been happening for a few years now: "Verisign announced an increase
in the annual fee for a .net domain name registration from $7.46 to $8.20.,
per its agreement with the Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers
(ICANN). .Net price is now higher than the .com price that is frozen at $7.85
until at least 2018.

I seems that this increase has become an annual tradition now."

[https://onlinedomain.com/2016/08/01/domain-name-news/net-
dom...](https://onlinedomain.com/2016/08/01/domain-name-news/net-domain-name-
price-goes-10-february-1st-2016-76-since-2012/)

